# Technical help needed in Spain



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Presently in Mojacar, Spain and my leisure battery is no longer charging or holding its charge. Anyone aware of where I could have it checked out and if necessary the battery replaced anywhere near here? I am in a 2008 Burstner Aviano i725.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have look out for Fuevert poss close to a CArefourr.
Or just try a independent garage they will be able to test it for you.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

shaysue said:


> Presently in Mojacar, Spain and my leisure battery is no longer charging or holding its charge. Anyone aware of where I could have it checked out and if necessary the battery replaced anywhere near here? I am in a 2008 Burstner Aviano i725.


Any car repairer should be able to help , if you can't get a lesuir battery a starter battery would possible see you through .


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Sorry unable to help ,but you could try asking in the campsites there as the locals will know of any possible source/mobile mechanic.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

when you say the battery isn't charging, how did you ascertain that ?
As replacing the battery will just prolong the issue until that battery goes flat


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Battery is less than 2 years old and worked fine. After first week on holiday through France staying on sites except for one overnight, we stayed on Spanish site for 2 days on hookup and after driving for 2 hours we stopped and I noticed step not operating properly and saw that charge level on battery monitor showed very low charge. After another 3 hour drive it still had not retained charge. Parked up here near friends apartment and hooked up not using any appliances as we stayed in apartment. Following morning disconnected and battery only showed very low charge. Battery was warm to touch so I took out fuze near battery to prevent further discharge and/or damage. Hope to find techie tomorrow near here to get it checked.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm sounds like the plates may be short circuited which would account for the hot battery and no charge being produced.

When you do locate someone, get them to check the charging circuit is operating in both hookup and alternator mode before putting new battery in in case something is overcharging the battery.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like mains charger is at fault here.Does battery recover if isolated from charger.what type of charger is it ie basic or intelligent/ switchable auto or manual between batteries.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

With a similar problem in Spain 2 years ago we found NorAuto very helpful. Their branches are often on the edge of town retail parks. 

If you're going that way, the best price we found for replacement batteries was in Gibraltar.


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Battery was banjaxed after less than 2 years intermittent use. Could have been worse I guess. Have to mention HISPAVAN in Antas near Vera. They were great and checked and confirmed all charging circuits were working but that battery was dead. Charged it overnight but it failed to hold charge. Only fly in the ointment was that it took 5 days to have leisure battery delivered from Barcelona. On the road again following excellent and friendly service from Julian and Brenda and their staff at HISPAVAN.


----------

